# 18.02lbs NOAA W.BRANCH- CONGRATS PRVONOZACS!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm pretty stoked about this one!!!

A quick "press release" and only on OGF!!!!

West Branch proved her grounds today while Nick and George Prvonozac smacked the field with a whopping 18.02 lb 5 fish bag and Bigbass at 4.97!!!!

With Skeeter Reeel money bonus of $1000 for their win- a total return of nearly $5000 on just 41 teams!!!

Awesome...simply awesome fellas!

Photosite update current with pics of board in about 5 mins. More on dobass later this weekend.

http://www.dobass.photosite.com/

Nip


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

WOW! Nice bag guys!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

These guys rock West Branch is a tough lake and that kind of weight is awesome for anywhere especially West Branch. These guys are good friends of mine and a coyple stand up guys. Congrats guys and keep up the good work.


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

Only thing that marred that sack was the protest, which after investigation was not allowed.

I don't question their ability but if you could prove being discourteous they (along with others!) would probably be DQ'ed everytime out!

I do wonder if the camper involved in one of the alleged incidents showed up at weigh in if the outcome would have been different.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad West Branch finally showed her true colors.Awsome job.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

West Branch is an amazing lake and used to regularly show big numbers accross the board. Smallies are really showing well.

The protest as received and responded to will be posted on dobass (in the rules) when the specific webpage is complete in order for ACCURATE information to be provided to the NOAA field. 

The protest was allowed, as anglers should indeed police themselves. That is why this rule is in place.

The findings were NO ACTION.

Done with that topic...

DOW told me that the WB electrofish indeed showed some BIG FISH! May need a little help in the smaller fish catagory...

Get em-

Nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I like it better in the fall!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I bet you do...13lbs later!!!  

I like it just about anytime despite my ability to make it ever payoff! 

Midweek without anyone out there it's a whole different lake

Used to be weed choked on West side. Frog fishn' all day, every once in a while a 50" Muxky would peek his head through the mess- BONUS!

nip


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Great job Nick and George. They are absolutely great guys and obviously they can fish. Nip and his crew once again ran a great tourney and dealt with the protest in a professional manner. Thanks for running a great trail Rory.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, 18.02 lbs is phenomenal for any inland Ohio body of water, awesome job!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Yup...Nick and George sure did give all of us a good BASS Whoopin'!!!! lol
I never had ANY idea that fish that size existed in West Branch! 
And to think that Nick and George were fishing very close to Louie and I for a large part of the day....hmmmm.....Now THAT really makes me wonder what the heck I could have done differently  
I heard them hooting and hollaring when they landed one of those big fish...I thought they were just messing with us! But when I asked to see it out on the water, he proudly pulled it out of his livewell  
Yup...that shut me up real fast! lol
Hopefully Rob and I will give Nick a good butt whooping on Mosquito this Thursday  But regardless of the outcome, I still think that Nick needs to buy us all dinner....just because 
Congrats Nick and George! You guys make quite the team!








Louie and I ended up in 10th place (with a check) 
I begged Nick to let Louie and I weigh in before him....lol


----------

